# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Περιστέρια στο μπαλκόνι

## Cristina

Πόσες φορές το χρόνο ζευγαρώνουν τα περιστέρια; Είναι ένα ζευγαράκι που είχε πριν καιρό φωλίτσα κάπου κοντά ( τα άκουγα και τα έβλεπα που πηγαινοερχόντουσαν) και τώρα ψάχνουν να κάνουν καινούργια φωλιά.
Όλο στο μπαλκόνι μας είναι! Έχουν κουβαλήσει για δεύτερη φορά υλικά και τα βάλανε κάτω απο ένα έπιπλο που έχουμε στο μπαλκόνι. Τα λυπάμαι γιατί και αυτά προσπαθούν να ζήσουν, αλλά δεν γίνεται να τα αφήσω! Δεν θα μπορέσω να βγάλω έξω τα δικά μου! Και μόλις γλύτωσα, απο τι φαίνεται, απο τις ψείρες που κυκλοφορούσαν στο μπαλκόνι!!!
Επειδή θα φύγουμε για καιρό σκέφτομαι πατέντες να καλύψω τις τρύπες και όπου μπορούν να χωθούν! Αλλά κάνουν και σε γλάστρες φωλιές! Θα βάλω ούτως ή άλλως το αυτόματο ποτιστικό να δουλέψει. 
Τι άλλο να κάνω; Σταματάνε ποτέ τις γέννες;;;

----------


## Georgiablue

Καλυτερα να τα διωχνεις Χριστινα μου... Κι εμενα μ' αρεσουν και τα αγαπαω αλλα ειναι επικινδυνα και για εμας και για τα πουλακια μας...

----------


## Cristina

Δεν φοβούνται κιόλας! Έχουμε βρει ένα σύστημα για να μην κουνηθούμε καν απο την καρέκλα! Με το ψεκαστήρα κάνουμε ένα δυο πουφ και φεύγουν! 
Όταν θα φύγουμε φοβάμαι ότι θα γίνου κοτέτσια τα μπαλκόνια!

----------


## lagoudakis

το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω...εχουν κανει στην τεντα φωλια και καθε λιγο και λιγακι μου σκανε τα μικρα στο μπαλκονι....εχω βρει μεγαλο μπελα,και τα λυπαμε

----------


## Georgiablue

Χαχαχα καλο Χριστινα ! Εγω εχω το σκυλο που τα κυνηγαει αλλα οταν κοιμαται κανουν βολτες και τσιμπανε τα σπορακια που πεφτουν απο τα δικα μας αλλα πολυ κουτσουλια ρε γαμωτο...

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, βρε Χριστινακι, σε πήρανε χαμπάρι τι καλο που εισαι, και σου ήρθαν και αυτα.....εμένα τα κυνηγάνε τα σκυλιά,για να μην τους τρώνε και το φαΐ, και ολα οκ......
Ξερεις, μηπως, να παρεις και.....σκυλακι? :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## Cristina

Ποσο θα ηθελα σκυλακι!!!!! δεν είναι στο χερι μου, αλλιως....

----------


## Georgiablue

Ε ενα πατσαβουρακι δεν ειναι δυσκολο  :winky:

----------

